# Do you use a Sealer on a stone hearth?



## Kong (Feb 6, 2010)

Our wood-burner is standing on a stone hearth I built at the same time I added the chimney to the outside wall of the house.  There is a false chimney inside the house made of the same stone I faced the chimney outside the house with so it looks as if there is a large chimney built as part of the house although all the works are against the outside wall.  Oh, the house is of block construction.

Anyway its all stone, including the wall on 4 feet to each side of the stove - nothing flammable on from the back of that stove until you get to the trees behind the house.

When I built it I left the stone unsealed so its color is pretty dull right now.  Splash a little water on it and the colors come out and its really pretty.  So I'd like to use a sealer that would bring out the color.  The thing is that wall gets hot.  If someone told me it was 150 degrees or more right now I wouldn't argue with them.

So, do any of you all know of a readily available stone sealer that would bring out the looks of the stone and stand up to the heat?  I'm worried that they may be petroleum based and I don't think that would be very good.


----------



## kartracer (Feb 7, 2010)

I know there are some waterbased clears,but I don't know if it would work on the stone,I'll do some checking.


----------



## Corey (Feb 8, 2010)

I absolutely did.  Depending on the look you want, there are penetrating sealers - which soak in and leave the stone looking natural/dry, or surface sealers which sit on top and give the stone anything from a satin look to a shiny, 'wet' look - with the usual color enhancements from looking 'wet'.  I'd highly recommend a penetrating sealer as they aren't damaged by heat (within reason), can't scratch, chip, etc.  I had an unsealed brick hearth and basically once ash or dirt touched it, you had an ashy/dirty brick from then on.  I installed a new concrete stone hearth and sealed it with a good penetrating sealer, now a quick wipe with a damp cloth returns it to 'like new' appearance.

Though if you have to have a shiny or glassy wet look (and are willing to deal with the upkeep - think of running a BBQ grill on the hood of your car) then you'd have to go with a surface sealer.


----------



## Kong (Feb 8, 2010)

A wet shiny look is definitely not what I want.  But a damp look that brought out the color without any sort of shine at all is more what I have in mind.  I found some stuff at about fourty bucks a quart that looks like it might do the trick.  I am also somewhat concerned about the fumes in the house - I am wary of any chemical use in the home.


----------



## Gooserider (Feb 11, 2010)

Kong said:
			
		

> A wet shiny look is definitely not what I want.  But a damp look that brought out the color without any sort of shine at all is more what I have in mind.  I found some stuff at about fourty bucks a quart that looks like it might do the trick.  I am also somewhat concerned about the fumes in the house - I am wary of any chemical use in the home.



It's about like paint - stinks some while it's wet, so keep the windows open for ventilation.  Once it's dry, no problem....

Gooserider


----------

